# Discoloring and paint fade



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a 94 hb and in two places on the front, the paint is fading, just wondered what causes this and if it can be helped or stopped. Also my hood has some discoloration, which is almost like dirt which is in the paint job? Not really sure what it is or how or anything about it. Is it possible that a wax job was done over a not so clean hood and that is the source of the discoloring? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is mostlikely the clear coat flaking off im not really sure but what u should do is take it to a paint shop or auto body repair and ask them A. if they can use a buffer and polishing compound to restor the paint or B. if it will have to be repainted. i dont know the extent of the paint damage but i would thing it could be polished out :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Do you know if the car was ever crashed and those parts needed to be replaced? If they only have a 1 stage paint job and the others are 3 stage coats, then that can explain it. Also if that area was always in the sun. If it is oxidation you can restore a lot of it if you can rotary buff.


----------



## Luv2Race (Sep 9, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Do you know if the car was ever crashed and those parts needed to be replaced? If they only have a 1 stage paint job and the others are 3 stage coats, then that can explain it. Also if that area was always in the sun. If it is oxidation you can restore a lot of it if you can rotary buff.


That is what it sounds like oxidation. Should be able to get it polished.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Luv2Race said:


> That is what it sounds like oxidation. Should be able to get it polished.


Similar question;

The fading happened because of Sun. I can post pictures if needed. Should I buy a polishing compound and do it myself. What brand do you advise? did anybody solved this problem


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Post pictures so we can see what exactly is happeneing


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Likely the whole front will have to be repainted. Sounds like clearcoat getting thin and then the paint underneath coming up. It can be done as a spot job, but it will likely never look quite right, and doubtful it'll last more than a couple years. It was probably painted before and done improperly or cheaply.......


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

znamya said:


> Similar question;
> 
> The fading happened because of Sun. I can post pictures if needed. Should I buy a polishing compound and do it myself. What brand do you advise? did anybody solved this problem


Depends on how bad. Show pics. Definately get someone else to do it unless you are good at rotary buffing.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Depends on how bad. Show pics. Definately get someone else to do it unless you are good at rotary buffing.


I will post pictures by tomorrow. I am at school today. I dont have my Digicam with me.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

I took pictures but I didnt know that I cant post pictures with regular membership. Sorry but I am not gonna be able to post pictures. By the way, in another forum, they adviced me to use rubbing compond then polish then wax. A guy recently got rid of his color fading in his 94 corolla by this method. I will try this method, I will post here if it works so that I can help others


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

znamya said:


> I took pictures but I didnt know that I cant post pictures with regular membership. Sorry but I am not gonna be able to post pictures. By the way, in another forum, they adviced me to use rubbing compond then polish then wax. A guy recently got rid of his color fading in his 94 corolla by this method. I will try this method, I will post here if it works so that I can help others


you can host pics on car domain or photobucket. Hand will not be as effective as mechanical methods.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> you can host pics on car domain or photobucket. Hand will not be as effective as mechanical methods.


This is going to sound dumb, but is a 'rotary' method that bushy thing you can buy for your drill or air compressor? All you have to do is just let it spin and rub your car with it, right? (After the car is clean and everything....)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> This is going to sound dumb, but is a 'rotary' method that bushy thing you can buy for your drill or air compressor? All you have to do is just let it spin and rub your car with it, right? (After the car is clean and everything....)


Some are air powered and some are electric. They take a high level of skill to use. Just letting it spin and rubbing it will probably destroy your paint. Depeneding on the type of paint you are working and what you are trying to do determines how much pressure you will use and how high you run the RPMs. Running them too high on clear coat paint or too much pressure will definately make swirl marks and possibly burn your paint. If you havent worked a rotary before, and orbital buffer is the way to go. If you need compounding that an orbital cannot accomplish, then by all means learn about working a rotary first or get someone with experience to do it. It is one the best but at the same time the most dangerous detailing tool. Only a rotary buffer can make swiril marks and only a rotary buffer can remove them.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stevja1 said:


> This is going to sound dumb, but is a 'rotary' method that bushy thing you can buy for your drill or air compressor? All you have to do is just let it spin and rub your car with it, right? (After the car is clean and everything....)


if you dont have extreme confidence in your buffing skills, you need to get it professionally done, buffing is an art, and you can KILL your paint in a very short time...


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

37 stickies said:



> if you dont have extreme confidence in your buffing skills, you need to get it professionally done, buffing is an art, and you can KILL your paint in a very short time...


I took it to a local car wash and they said that the paint is beyond repair. They waxed the heck out of it anyway, but it didn't help. I don't think they used the rotary thing that takes out swirls though. I'll try and attach a picture of the roof later. The hood is starting to do the same thing too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> I took it to a local car wash and they said that the paint is beyond repair. They waxed the heck out of it anyway, but it didn't help. I don't think they used the rotary thing that takes out swirls though. I'll try and attach a picture of the roof later. The hood is starting to do the same thing too.


waxing does not restore paint. post a pic. you would be amazed how much you can change paint with the right chemicals and skill.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> waxing does not restore paint. post a pic. you would be amazed how much you can change paint with the right chemicals and skill.


Here is what ive got. I'm going to see if i can get better lighting tonight.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hard to tell form that pic... looks kinda like heavy oxidation, or some kind of environmental damage...


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

37 stickies said:


> hard to tell form that pic... looks kinda like heavy oxidation, or some kind of environmental damage...


Does that look like something that will buff out, or do I need to wait for better lighting?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

id have to see a clearer pic... buffing will reduce a lot of oxidation, but damage is damage... if its really bad it wont come out...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you can make it appear a lot less, if not make it disapear all together. but it depends on the condition and that pic isnt good enough. this is not a hand job so you are probably gonna wanna get a pro to get er done for ya.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

kinda looks like how my car did before. on my rear drivers side door there was some faded looking paint ( almost like the picture ) and there was a patch of rust there.. looked like someone had put something on the paint but i just ended up repainting it myself so that it wouldnt look so bad


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Up to a point, there's actually quite a lot you can do to restore faded paint. That doesn't mean the car won't need to be repainted if it's really damaged, but for a little time/effort and $, you can give it your best shot. 

Here's what I would try:

1) Wash the car as well as you can with a mild soap specifically made for cars. I like Meguiar's "nxt generation Car Wash" . 
2) Dry the car/area to be treated thoroughly. Cotton terry cloths are fine, or a leather chamois if you're a snob. ;-) 
3) Use a very light liquid car polish with a clean cotton terry cloth. I use Meguiar's ColorX. If this doesn't work, you can try a light polishing compound, but go EASY. 
4) Wax. I use Meguiar's Cleaner Wax. (Are you seeing a trend yet?) 

If this still doesn't work, then you may just be best of taking it to a body shop and having them give you their opinion. They may be able to buff it or will be able to give you an estimate of a new paint job.


----------

